# HB 495 goes into affect



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Tomorrow March 27, 2013 HB 495 goes into affect.

Here are two key provisions every gun owner should know:

You are no longer required to show competency when renewing your CCW License. The only requirement is to show your old license and fill out the application as before.

Definition of a loaded firearm has changed. Prior to March 27, 2013, if you had a weapon in your vehicle along with a loaded magazine, stripper clip or speed loader, the weapon (for law enforcement purposes) was considered to be loaded.

Under HB495 you can now have magazines, stripper clips and speed loaders fully loaded with ammunition as long as they are stored separately and not inserted into the weapon.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Good to see some common sense gun laws for a change!


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Excellent, thanks for the post BigV.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I tried to read this stuff, but my head started to hurt!

http://www.legislature.state.oh.us/bills.cfm?ID=129_HB_495

So for you legal types, can I now load the magazines for my rifle, place them in a locked ammo can in my SUV (no trunk), rifle in a soft case (unloaded) sitting beside the ammo can, and drive to the range without being in violation?


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Rooster said:


> I tried to read this stuff, but my head started to hurt!
> 
> http://www.legislature.state.oh.us/bills.cfm?ID=129_HB_495
> 
> So for you legal types, can I now load the magazines for my rifle, place them in a locked ammo can in my SUV (no trunk), rifle in a soft case (unloaded) sitting beside the ammo can, and drive to the range without being in violation?


Yes... The ammo does not have to be locked up, only stored separately from the weapon. You could put your AR in a Black Op's case and store your loaded 30 round magazines in the pockets of the same case.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the synopsis Big V. Always can count on you for good info.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

And here I was lead to believe they were taking all the guns. Interesting. Thanks for sharing. Nice to see a common sense gun post after 3 months of ridiculousness.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Huntinbull said:


> Thanks for the synopsis Big V. Always can count on you for good info.


You are welcome.
I try to keep up on CCW laws the best I can. They seem to be always changing and mostly for the better.
They have come a long way since 2004!


----------

